# Resumes



## Hana@4545 (Dec 17, 2010)

On web sites you can download a cover letter and resumes.  In the federal goverment (VA Heathcare facility) that just began USA STAFFING,  and  I am certain other web sites state, city and locally are accepting resume for potential employment.


----------

